# problem identify either long 510 or 610



## coal creek 24 (Sep 20, 2019)

Im having a problem figuring out if my long is a 510 or 610. Is there a way to find out??


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It seems the 510 had a 3 cyl diesel and the 610 had a 4 cyl diesel, according to tractordata.
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/8/1/5817-long-510.html
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/8/2/5820-long-610.html


----------



## coal creek 24 (Sep 20, 2019)

pogobill said:


> It seems the 510 had a 3 cyl diesel and the 610 had a 4 cyl diesel, according to tractordata.
> http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/8/1/5817-long-510.html
> http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/8/2/5820-long-610.html


Thanks I appreciate it I inherited it from my grandpa and don’t know much about it


----------

